# Amish canvas



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone have any info ....I'd like to get prices...thnx


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Miller Custom Canvas south of Wellington west on 162 600 yards.
1-419-651-8106 Ask for Sam.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Erbs tarp shop at walnut creek. 330-893-2562. Good prices and well made tarps built how you want them. Leave a message and they will call you back just don't expect to have it in a week or 2. When I had mine done it was a 2 month wait to get the boat in. The price was worth the wait the quality was worth 1.5 hr drive for me.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Holmes Trap Shop. 330-231-9906.. They have made me full covers for both my fishing boat and pontoon boat. Super prices and great service. Your choice of draw strings, snaps or rubber straps to hold the boat cover on. They even will replace zippers on any coats, even Carhartt coats. Well worth the drive from anywhere. 6603 st. rt.241 Millersburg, Ohio.

I even took the measurements in for one of those stop sign shaped outdoor tables and they sewed up a perfect tarp cover for it. Even sewed me up some heavy duty bags for carrying fire wood into the house.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Erb's 
Conneautville Canvas
Conneautville, Pa
814-587-2755


----------

